
Apple suddenly catches TikTok secretly spying on millions of iPhone users - cdav
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2020/06/26/warning-apple-suddenly-catches-tiktok-secretly-spying-on-millions-of-iphone-users/#5859a42234ef
======
randyrand
lets not forget that this OS API was designed this way.

